# Where to get certified



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

I live in Mary Esther and want the experts’ advice on which school they think is the best for a beginner to get his cert. 
Cheers
Kelley


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

If you can get on base, Hurlburt Dive club is good stuff


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Certified to do what?


----------



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

Certified to scuba dive. Basic beginner. I guess I was not clear. I'll check the dice club on Hurlburt. Im retired USAF.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Certified to do what?


 you must not have ate your wheaties this morn


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Eglin has a class as well with a great instructor. His name is Robert Hyde and was very accommodating and very helpful. Class was pretty affordable as well. http://eglinyachtclub.org/dive.html


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

You don't need a class or a bunch of fancy expensive equipment .... just get a buddy, a case of beer, get creative, & go for it!


----------

